# Question about a Restoration Hardware TV Easel



## Tmj0495 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am trying to build the TV stand from Restoration Hardware located in this link. http://www.restorationhardware.com/catalog/product/product.jsp?productId=prod2460923

I've got a pretty good set of plans drawn up of the frame and other supports, but I'm having problems finding a place to buy the the screw and gear that raise and lower the top bracket to hold the TV to the frame. Does anyone on this forum have any idea where to get a 36'' threaded piece of steel and the gear that is shown in the picture?

Any help is appreciate, I'm open to alternate methods for raising and lowering the top piece.

<iframe class="imgur-album" src="http://imgur.com/a/kLRK4/embed" frameborder="0" height="550" width="100%"></iframe>


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

That looks like a purpose build bit of machinery, you'd probably have to talk to a local welder or machinist to get one made. I wish you success in your search.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Those look like ACME threads and Bevel Gears. Try McMaster Carr. You would need to get a threaded rod that had a tapped end. Then a machine screw secures the bevel gear to the bottom of the rod.

Pretty cool though. I didn't remember seeing that when I ventured into the store. Most of that stuff is too pricey for me. Their Aviator Wing Desk is pretty awesome though.

http://www.restorationhardware.com/catalog/product/product.jsp?productId=prod280189&categoryId=cat1850023


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

How often are you going to change TV's in it? Does it really need the mechanism?. I made a tv easel a couple of years ago, I believe the picture I was given was Restoration Hardware, the bottom and top pieces are adjustable but simply clamped.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/58827


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Move the crank to the bottom and you won't need to mess
with the gears.

Figuring out how to make whatever gear set you acquire to
work well will probably take more than a few hours.

Using a windlass arrangement instead of a screw would allow 
the handle to face forward. I'm thinking of the inside
of the Woodrat woodworking jig.

Woodgears has some ways to turn corners
with shop made wood gears.


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

That stand uses pins to lock in the final height on the bottom. Cant you just do the same and use a simulated crank just for appearances? I don't think the top supports raises with the crank anyways. Looks like a pin that is received by holes in the metal track and the bottom support just snugs up against that.


----------



## rhonan (Oct 16, 2014)

I have seen cabinet with unique door at this shop http://caldwells.com/door-shop,, which I think it is also perfect to modify and use as TV racks.


----------



## ConAir (Dec 1, 2016)

Did anybody build the Restoration TV easel? Would love to see some final photos


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I made some bevel gears a while back from wood as an experiment using woodgears.ca template but they might not be strong enough for your needs. You can see how I did it in my blog here.

Boston Gears sells some on Amazon but they tend to be a little pricey. An option I considered was replacement gears for angle grinders, also available on Amazon. Most grinders have bevel gears in them so you might also be able buy a used one cheap and take it apart.


----------

